# A Ubuntu Phone will finally go on sale next year



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Fans of Ubuntu have been waiting patiently for a phone running Canonicals mobile OS to make its way to retail shelves. Thanks to Chinese OEM Meizu, they may only have a few more months to wait.

The Meizu MX-series phone with Ubuntu is expected to launch in China and select European markets in the first quarter of 2015 following an agreement signed with Canonical this week. Meizu wont be shipping it with a vanilla OS, however. It will feature a new version of the companys Flyme OS, based on Ubuntu instead of Android. While the core software will be radically different from Meizus Android-based OS, the user experience is expected to remain very similar.

Read More


----------

